# Hate to do this but......



## RedRyder (Jul 13, 2017)

My wife is not convinced these are chants. If so how is the best way to prepare?

Thanks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2017)

Those are definitely chants. Slice and sautee in butter/olive oil is my favorite way, but you can use them any way you'd use any mushroom. They take a little more cooking than the domestic button mushrooms.


----------



## Impact97 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Chants*

Sautee in a little butter, white wine, touch of garlic and thyme.  My wife made some incredible cream of chant soup last night.


----------



## RedRyder (Jul 18, 2017)

2 Things:

1. Anyone see anything other than chants?

2. What is the best way to clean and store?

I found these all within 50' of my back door and found a lot more that had already started turning black on the edges and a lot that need another few days.

I kick myself for not asking earlier, when we were getting rain daily they were coming up every where.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 18, 2017)

Looks like you're good to go as far as I can tell. As for cleaning, rinse them off and use a brush if necessary. Try no to get them too soaked. As for storing, I would store that whole mess in my belly. They shrink a lot when you cook them. If you want to store some, look through some of the other chant threads on here where GLS and Nic describe the process. 

The good thing about chanterelles is that unlike morels, they will keep popping up all summer if you get rain. I have found them up into October here.

I would also suggest cutting them off above ground level. This leaves less dirt to deal with, and doesn't disturb the mycelium in the soil. Chants often come up in the same places year after year.


----------



## RedRyder (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks NCHillbilly,

I was just going to store them until Thursday then I will be storing them in my belly.

I can't wait to try them.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 18, 2017)

This is a Chanterelle. The false gills are the dead giveaway. This year has been a killer year with the rain and warmth in the N.E. GA mtns. I collected double this year than I have ever before. I came up on a true mother load near my house last week just by chance. Sadly, I was too late, and all the mushrooms were well past prime. I collected them to create and experiment with a spore slurry. Had I been there a week and a half earlier, I would have scored huge. This year has truly been a great one. Fry those bad boys up!!!


----------

